

Google Won’t Kill The Chrome URL Bar - antimatter15
http://antimatter15.com/wp/2011/02/google-probably-wont-kill-chrome-url-bar/

======
gjm11
Original article title has "probably" in it, though I agree that what the
article says seems like it justifies something stronger than that.

Incidentally, has anyone ever seen any _accurate_ stories come out of
Conceivably Tech (the source for the earlier claim that the URL bar is going
away -- though it seems like lots of other places have quoted the same story),
that aren't also everywhere else?

------
js2
There was this mention on the chromium-dev list last week:

 _beng and jeffreyc to find an engineering owner interested in prototyping
compact nav on Windows_

[http://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/group/chromium-
dev/b...](http://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/group/chromium-
dev/browse_thread/thread/65ddc41c58aca0aa#)

